# Advice on hospitals near witbank



## HLDM (Oct 29, 2014)

I need information on suitable hospitals that offer 'high care' for him once he comes off the ventilator. My Dad is in Intensive Care hospital in Witbank (Cosmos Life). So far the doctor appears to be telling my dad's wife that everywhere else is awful. Can anyone help with advice on good high care hospitals who rehabilitate older people rather than write them off! Near Witbank? Many thanks for any useful information in this regard.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

HLDM said:


> I need information on suitable hospitals that offer 'high care' for him once he comes off the ventilator. My Dad is in Intensive Care hospital in Witbank (Cosmos Life). So far the doctor appears to be telling my dad's wife that everywhere else is awful. Can anyone help with advice on good high care hospitals who rehabilitate older people rather than write them off! Near Witbank? Many thanks for any useful information in this regard.


You may not get any answers, but have you tried to ask your dad's insurance company? To see what hospital they will cover?


----------



## HLDM (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for this. I need to tread carefully with my dad's wife as she has the direct contact but is not giving me details I can check online. I am not trying to undermine her, she is a lovely person! Just to support her in terms of information. She hears about various hospitals in the waiting room and then takes what is said as 'gospel' and I'd like to find a way of getting a more objective opinion on available healthcare. In the UK there are quality assurance reports available publicly but I am not sure how this works in South Africa. Thank you for your swift response to my unusual query - appreciated! Helen


----------

